
Show HN: PHLO – Visually integrate Voice and SMS into your apps in minutes - bevenky
https://www.plivo.com/blog/announcing-phlo/
======
bevenky
Hi HN,

I am the co-founder of Plivo.

Back in the summer of 2012 while we graduated out of Ycombinator, we released
APIs for developers to integrate SMS and Voice in their apps. Over the last 7
years that has helped us grow to 70,000 customers.

The abstraction of complex telecom infra via APIs in 2012 was a game changer
in many ways. It gave web and mobile developers the ability to add powerful
functionality in a few days.

Today we are really excited to announce the Public Beta of PHLO (Plivo High
Level Objects) - A whole new visual way of integrating Voice and SMS in
minutes. With PHLO you get:

\- Pre-built use case templates with the option to add custom code \- 100%
functional parity with Plivo API & XML \- Serverless architecture hosted on
Plivo infrastructure \- Offered for free, regardless of scale

Here's a quick concept video we made:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZmtRTe_vQo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZmtRTe_vQo)

Would love to get thoughts from the community.

